# What Con?



## Roiyaru Inu (Feb 2, 2008)

What con would you suggest for a first time furry con to go to? I've been to anime cons but never a furry one.


----------



## Cavy (Feb 2, 2008)

Well you can go to almost any con, but if possible, try to find a con closet to you. It may save you some money. (Oh and smaller cons may be an good start for an first con to atten.).


----------



## Roiyaru Inu (Feb 3, 2008)

Ok thanks thats good to know. I'll look around and see whats close to me. ^^


----------



## button (Mar 6, 2008)

I'd reccomend AnthroCon if you can make it.


----------



## shy_matsi (Mar 6, 2008)

For one's first furry convention, I recommend smaller cons, one that is around 500 furs or less... 
While fun can be had at the bigger ones, they can be overwhelming for someone who's never been to a furry meet or a furry con before... I speak from both experience and as a friend of those who have made their first cons large or small ones


----------



## Jelly (Mar 6, 2008)

Whichever one you have friends going to. That's generally a good plan, regardless (generally) of size.


----------



## button (Mar 6, 2008)

shy_matsi said:
			
		

> For one's first furry convention, I recommend smaller cons, one that is around 500 furs or less...
> While fun can be had at the bigger ones, they can be overwhelming for someone who's never been to a furry meet or a furry con before... I speak from both experience and as a friend of those who have made their first cons large or small ones



Really?  AnthroCon was my first convention overall.  I had a great time and the amount of people/events just enhanced it.


----------



## shy_matsi (Mar 6, 2008)

button said:
			
		

> Really?  AnthroCon was my first convention overall.  I had a great time and the amount of people/events just enhanced it.



Have you attended furry gatherings or meets before? 

If it was a recent AnthroCon (06 or 07) their new location does make it a different kind of furry experience. Almost like going to two at the same time, one in the hotel, and one in the convention center.


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey, I'm in the same boat, Roiyaru. I don't know what's close to you, but the only con I've been to was Otakon '07 (anime). I'm hitting my first furry con this summer - AnthroCon in Pennsylvania. Just get a friend or two and go check one out. I think AC is supposed to be one of the bigger cons, but I think the bigger the better..


----------



## button (Mar 6, 2008)

shy_matsi said:
			
		

> Have you attended furry gatherings or meets before?
> 
> If it was a recent AnthroCon (06 or 07) their new location does make it a different kind of furry experience. Almost like going to two at the same time, one in the hotel, and one in the convention center.



I've been going to AnthroCon since 2003 lol  The first one I missed was last year because I had just moved and had JUST had a baby.  I'm planning on going again this year.

I was considering going to the FA one but no one seems to want to tell me ANYTHING about it so I'm not willing to spend my money on a hotel room in Newark and end up leaving early if I don't like it.


----------



## button (Mar 6, 2008)

Grimfang said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm in the same boat, Roiyaru. I don't know what's close to you, but the only con I've been to was Otakon '07 (anime). I'm hitting my first furry con this summer - AnthroCon in Pennsylvania. Just get a friend or two and go check one out. I think AC is supposed to be one of the bigger cons, but I think the bigger the better..



lol I'm goign to Otakon this year with my gf, it'll be my first anime con.
AnthroCon is HUGE!  There's ALWAYS something to do - you definately won't be bored.  Check out the art show and bid on my stuff, I'm in there every year XD

If you run into "Spirit86" or "Azraille" give me a wave, I'll be under one of those names... just not sure which yet.  I'm still putting together what I'm gonna wear.


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 6, 2008)

Well, I'll try to keep an eye out for you. I have no idea what's in store for me at AC but I definitely want to hit up the artists and vendors


----------



## shy_matsi (Mar 6, 2008)

button said:
			
		

> I've been going to AnthroCon since 2003 lol  The first one I missed was last year because I had just moved and had JUST had a baby.  I'm planning on going again this year.
> 
> I was considering going to the FA one but no one seems to want to tell me ANYTHING about it so I'm not willing to spend my money on a hotel room in Newark and end up leaving early if I don't like it.


Oh! hehee You've been going for a while then!  My first AC was 99..
Ahh.. 2003 the Adams Mark was a nice setting for AC too, they pick really good hotels (if I were picky, I'd say the only one I don't like is the Westin in Pittsburgh, I like the overflow, Omni, instead).. Too bad it shut down.. it wouldn't have been big enough for the con now anyways.. 

FA:U was a blast  I'm not jus saying that cause I'm the con chair either *shifty eyes* hehe What would you like to know about it? If you check LJ and FA Journals I saw a ton of con reports.. The hotel last year was too small, we hard a larger then expected turnout.. so this year we have a bigger, better hotel  pretty too


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 6, 2008)

As you have been to conventions before, size is not a factor.

Attend a convention based on:

1. Vicinity - IFF money is a concern and thus you must minimize cost, travel is the easiest to reduce.
2. Company - Where you will meet friends or people you like.
3. Interest - If you plan to attend panels and whatnot, does this con have the right attractions?
4. Location - There's more at the convention than the convention. Investigate the city of interest.


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 6, 2008)

oh damn. I was thinking it was all about size, but I guess that isn't true sometimes *grin*

I really want to go to FA United.. I don't know much about it yet but it has an awesome looking rock theme, which really turns me on to it xD


----------



## shy_matsi (Mar 6, 2008)

Grimfang said:
			
		

> oh damn. I was thinking it was all about size, but I guess that isn't true sometimes *grin*
> 
> I really want to go to FA United.. I don't know much about it yet but it has an awesome looking rock theme, which really turns me on to it xD



ooooh if you like that, wait till you see the events we have planned!


----------



## Luna_Redmoon (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow... I would really like to meet other furs as well...does anyone know of any meets or cons in Tennessee or Georgia area?


----------



## shy_matsi (Mar 6, 2008)

Luna_Redmoon said:
			
		

> Wow... I would really like to meet other furs as well...does anyone know of any meets or cons in Tennessee or Georgia area?



oooh you just missed one! Atlanta, GA had Furry Weekend Atlanta (www.furryweekend.org) 
Tennessee will have Mephit Furmeet (www.mephitfurmeet.org) 

I was at FWA, great time   I'll be at MFM too, also a great time! 

Alabama has one too, RCFM, it's in may! Rocket City Furmeet (www.rcfm.net)


----------



## Luna_Redmoon (Mar 6, 2008)

Sweeet! How do you find out about all of these? Ive kinda searched everywhere...most Ive found are in cali and I dont go back there for another 3 months!
Are there ever any in Florida? i go there fairly often...


----------



## brodycatsmouth (Mar 7, 2008)

I'd be amiss if I didn't chat up Rocket City FurMeet. It's the most awesomest con in the world. The fact I am co-chair doesn't influence my opinion at all. 

www.rcfm.net


----------



## shy_matsi (Mar 7, 2008)

Luna_Redmoon said:
			
		

> Sweeet! How do you find out about all of these? Ive kinda searched everywhere...most Ive found are in cali and I dont go back there for another 3 months!
> Are there ever any in Florida? i go there fairly often...



I go to a lot of cons and collect their flyers.. 
Also, one of the best online sources besides for the ads you see flashing on www.FurAffinity.net is WikiFur (http://www.wikifur.com) 
When you go there, scroll to the bottom of the page, they have a ton of events listed with the dates... 

Florida has MegaPlex! (www.ppmp.info)  and thats in 3 weeks!


----------



## Roiyaru Inu (Mar 8, 2008)

Well I was hoping of going to the Rocky Moutain Fur Meet. But can't due to money situation. Its the closest fur meet to me.


----------



## Luna_Redmoon (Mar 8, 2008)

Wow...they all seem pretty cool.
i will try to go to the Atlanta one...That seems to be pretty close.
Does it cost anything to go?
Other than travel of course.


----------



## hypr (Mar 8, 2008)

hmm, my first con will be Morphicon in Columbus, its a small con that verages around 200-250 furs, but I plan on hitting Anthrocon next year.


----------



## GreenReaper (Mar 12, 2008)

Luna_Redmoon said:
			
		

> Wow...they all seem pretty cool.
> i will try to go to the Atlanta one...That seems to be pretty close.
> Does it cost anything to go?
> Other than travel of course.


Yes, but furry conventions are pretty cheap - less than $50, unless you choose one of the sponsorship packages. Pre-register several months before and you'll usually save a few bucks. Note that accommodation is _not_ included in your registration - you would typically rent or share a room in the convention hotel. If you live very close this may not be a problem, as you could just drive back home each night.


----------



## Luna_Redmoon (Mar 12, 2008)

I live in Chattanooga and I have a cabin in Tallapoosa lol.
So either way its a bit far from each. If I meet someone, female of course, I might share a room...and pay half. But I dont know anyone...


----------

